# Multiconnect



## Leniara (5 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe über Telefonrechnung ein App aufladen wollen. Unter der Nummer wurde mir aber gesagt das der Dienst nicht zur verfügung steht. Nun bekomme ich von Multiconnect eine Mahnung. Ich soll 15 Euro bezahlen. Ist nicht die Welt denken sicher nun welche. Aber ich zahle nicht für einen Dienst der nicht funktioniert. Hab also dort angerufen und man sagte mir, das diese firma nur einen Dienst anbietet der vermittelt wird an einen weiteren Anbieter. 
Sie seien nur der Mittelsman (sozusagen), und ich müsse das zahlen. Hab mittlerweile sogar schon ein Inkasso Brief hier liegen der vor ein paar Tagen hier eingeflogen ist. 
Meine Frage nun muss ich das wirklich zahlen? Oder ist das nur wieder so eine abzocke?
Währe für Hilfe sehr dankbar
Gruß Leni


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multiconnect*



Leniara schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun muss ich das wirklich zahlen? Oder ist das nur wieder so eine abzocke?


Du solltest Multiconnect danach fragen, wie das sein kann. Womöglich ist die Abrechnung nicht für das App sonder etwas anderes. Lass dir von denen erklären, wofür sie das Geld wollen. Und wenn es tatsächlich für die Appsache sein sollte, dann gannst du mit der mangelhaften Leistung gegen steuern. Aber, Multiconnect wird nur der Dienstleister für den Anbieter sein und an den werden sie dich als nächstes verweisen. Davon solltest du dich aber nicht beeindrucken lasen, da die ja das Gels von dir haben wollen.


----------



## Leniara (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multiconnect*

die sagten mir das es für das app aufladen ist und das ich das an die zahlen muss obwohl die nur die "vermittler" sind.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:57:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:51:21 ----------

ach und sie sagte noch auch wenn der dienst nicht zustande gekommen ist habe ich deren verbinung benutzt und muss nun also auch den betrag zahlen. und dabei waren sie nicht sehr freundlich


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multiconnect*

Dann sollen sie sich das vom App-Anbieter vergüten lassen.
Du wolltest was, hast es nicht bekommen und somit gibts m.E. keine Zahlungspflicht.
Stell Dir einen Supermarkt vor, da sind die Fleischabteilungen ja oft unabhängig.
Du gehst in den Supermarkt und fragst nach - sagen wir Kalbsfilet. Das haben sie nicht und an der Kasse sollst Du bezahlen weil Du ja die Gänge im Supermarkt benutrzt hast und es die Kassiererin überhaupt nicht interessiert ob Du Dein Kalbsfilet bekommen hast.
Verstanden was ich sagen will ?
LG Hippo


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multiconnect*

@ Leni,

...außerdem, du bist sowieso in einer guten Lage, denn man mahnt dich (unabhängig vom Mobilfunkvertrag) an. Demnach kannst du dich eigentlich beruhigt zurück lehnen und "....einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegen sehen". Blöd nur, das deine Einwendung lediglich telefonisch war, das würde ich schriftlich nachholen und dann auf deren Antwort warten. Was glaubst du eigentlich, welche Art Ahnung eigentlich der Callcentermitarbeiter von den Zusammenhängen hat?


----------



## Leniara (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multiconnect*

das hilft mir zumindestens mal weiter. hab schon an den betreiber der seite geschrieben und auch den app anbieter versucht. doch bisher hab ich nichts von denen gehört. na ich schreib denen mal das ich wiederspruch einlege und auch warum. vllt sollte ich vorsorglich auch noch anzeigen? kann ja nicht sein das man mir hier mahnungen und was weiss ich schickt wenn nicht mal eine rechnung gekommen ist. 
vielen dank an euch


----------

